# 1 PS4 Spiel auf 2 Konsolen installieren und spielen?



## Spoex (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alle,

gerne würde ich wissen ob ich ein PS4 Spiel auf 2 PS4 Konsolen installieren kann und auch dann im Coop spielen kann? Denn ich überlege mir eine zweite Konsole zu kaufen um im Netzwerk/coop zu spielen! 
und halt ob es über einen WlanRouter funktioniert? Denn es wird ja nur meine IP des Routers an Sony übertragen obwohl zwei Konsolen vorhanden sind, auch wenn sie ihre eigene IP haben! Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Danke


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Es wird immer deine Hardware ID an Sony geschickt wenn du online bist. Die können damit sogar auslesen was für einen Fernseher du nutzt 
 Zumal wie willst du 1 spiel auf 2 Konsolen gleichzeitig laufen lassen? 
Digital erworbene Titel kann man ja nicht auf andere Konten Geräte installieren, und ne Blu Ray muss ja zwangsweise im Gerät sein damit das ganze funktionieren könnte.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch wundern. Auf meiner Xbox 360 geht das jedenfalls nicht, von Disc installierte Spiele brauchen ja immer noch die Disc zum Starten. Und dank der ganzen Online-Bindung könnten die das sehr leicht prüfen.


----------



## Spoex (30. Oktober 2014)

Also braucht man das Spiel zwei mal und zwei mal die PSN Plus Mitgliedschaft! Mhh aber wie werden die Geräte jetzt bei Sony verifiziert, über IP oder MAC wohl eher letzters oder?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Jede Konsole wird vermutlich eine eindeutige Seriennummer haben.


----------



## Spoex (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Ich habe nämlich keine lust das das ganze nicht funktioniert.  Kann man den überhaupt eigene Spiele erstellen wo man nur freunde einladen kann? Hab zwar die PSN Plus Mietgliedschaft aber bis jetzt noch kein Titel Online gespielt.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2014)

Genau zwei Konsolen, zwei Disks und zwei PS+ Abos, macht doppelt Frust 
Spaß beiseite was hat dich überhaupt zu dieser Idee gebracht wenn ich fragen darf?
Wie das genau funktioniert mit der verifizierung wird dir wohl nur Sony sagen können, ich tippe auf eine intern vergbene Seriennummer welche ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## Spoex (30. Oktober 2014)

Würde halt gerne mit meinem Sohn und vielleicht auch Freunden im Netzwerk Coop spiele spielen, halt jeder auf seinem eigenem Fernseher ( Ich hasse Splitscreen )! Z.b. Assassins Creed Unity oder auch andere Titel. Nur sollte das auch funktionieren...


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hm sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht, das ganze wird wohl aber nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren.
Ob man Spielelobbys nur für Freunde öffnen kann kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten habe zwar schon einige male online gespielt, jedoch noch nie eine Lobby o.ä. selbst erstellt.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt wohl eine Art Game Sharing auf der PS4, da ich allerdings keine besitze, kann ich dir dazu nichts genauer sagen. Ob dann allerdings ein gleichzeitiges Spielen möglich ist, puh, keine Ahnung.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2014)

Nö, bei Gamesharing kann man in das Spiel eines Freundes eingreifen, d.h. wenn ich an einer Stelle des Spiels nicht weiter komme hilft mir ein Kumpel via Gamesharing aus und spielt sozusagen das game für mich wärend ich gespannt zuschaue 
Ab einem Gewissen Punkt wird dann das game wieder an mich übergeben.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte das hier: PS4 Account Sharing - So teilt ihr eure Spiele mit Freunden - PS4source
Und hier schreiben die, dass man online gegeneinander antreten kann. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man doch gleichzeitig spielen kann.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das kannte ich so noch nicht, danke für die Info


----------



## Spoex (30. Oktober 2014)

Mhh ich hatte mal ein lets Play hier bei pcgames von Destiny auf der PS4 gesehen. Da waren es auch zwei unterschiedliche Spieler an jeweils ihrer eigenen Konsole. ( Glaub ich jedenfalls ) Da war das Update 2.0 der PS4 noch nicht mal erschienen!


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2014)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Das kannte ich so noch nicht, danke für die Info



Ich habe da ähnliche Aussagen gelesen.



> Share Play: lokaler  Online-Koop-Modus, zu dem man Freunde einladen  kann, und zwar auch  dann, wenn diese das jeweilige Spiel gar nicht  besitzen


Evtl wäre das eine Überlegung. Vielleicht funkt das wenn beide am selben Router sind auch passabel(?).


----------



## L4N4S (30. Oktober 2014)

SharePlay für den Koopmodus funktioniert! Allerdings nur wenn auch vom Spiel unterstützt.
Alles was du benötigst sind 2X Playstations und 1 PS+ Abo und 1X das Spiel . 
Der hoster des Spiels muss ein PS+ Abo und das Spiel haben. Der mitspieler braucht lediglich seine Playstation.
Aber hier gibt es auch noch ein Paar einschränkungen, die einzelnden Sessions gehen maximal 60 minuten, danach wird sie unterbrochen, jedoch kann ohne Wartezeit direkt eine neue gestartet werden. Und das Bild bei deinem Mitspieler hat immer nur maximal 720P. Die Bildqualität ist stark von der Netzwerk/ Internetleitung abhängig. Sony empfiehlt hier eine Kabelanbindung an dern Router. Habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, ich halte das jedoch nur für eine Spielerei um neue Spiele die freunde vielleicht haben mal anspielen zu können. Eine Dauerlösung ist das sicherlich nicht....

Gruß Alex


----------



## iKimi22 (31. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das hier: PS4 Account Sharing - So teilt ihr eure Spiele mit Freunden - PS4source
> Und hier schreiben die, dass man online gegeneinander antreten kann. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man doch gleichzeitig spielen kann.


 
Danke für den Link


----------

